# help me , my life is getting ruined out before start ...



## Guest (Nov 11, 2001)

this is my first post to this site and , i really feel good and safe to have one corner where i can open my heart ,i am a 21 old boy indian and a graduate in chemical engineering ,i got selected at campus interviews and was about to start a job at out station from home , i was the firsst one in my dept to get job , but it vanished like a bad dream and i got hepatitis , apeendicitis and an operation , i have ibs diagnosed since five years but i some how coped it with diet restrictions and yogasans , but it is getting worse now and i am not recovering fast bacause of this thing and if i do not do it soon , i will not get any job , older people have already fired me out from company and noone understands my problems , being frank , i am too depressed , help me , please ,,,,.. how can i get a faster recivery and weight gain inspite of ibs ? or at least tell me how many of you have an obstacle of ibs in your goals of life ?how many of you loose weight due to ibs ?how many feel sad on this issue ?if any help is there i can do to you in terms of yogasan guidance or diet restrictions i follow , let me do it , freely ask me at my mail my home page mananvbhatt###yahoo.com


----------



## RRBreak (Oct 26, 2001)

I feel your pain. Most of my life I have been looking forward to a career in the US Army, but I cannot make it through boot camp with IBS. I cannot even make it to my first block classes in school let alone boot camp. My stomach is always bothering me, nonstop every day, all day.


----------



## methical (Feb 11, 2000)

i'm sorry to hear you're having such a hard time dealing with your ibs...i don't know how much direct, useful advice i can give you, other than to tell you to look up as much information about your particular symptoms with ibs as you can, especially on this website.i know that i've read/heard that there is good help in india if you look in the right place and come with the right understanding and questions...as you seem to already know, yoga & meditation help many with ibs...hypnotherapy is another avenue you may wish to explore, it has helped many on this bboard...have your symptoms been getting worse from the past years? did you use any kind of medication or techniques before that don't work now? you should take some time to look around this website and find information, and of course feel free to post questions to everyone as well, there are people here who are very knowledgeable about ibs and how to get it under control for you...i hope this helps,meth


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2001)

HI,I think I am in a similar situation to you. My life was set out before me, I was top in my class, very successful in my jobs, with a good social life. But, then along came IBS. I, also, have lost a lot of weight. At one stage I was 20kgs lighter than before i got sick. People were constantly telling me to eat more, but that only made me be in more pain. I can only tell you what has helped me, but as you know everyone is different so some of these things might not work for you.1. If you can, walk as much as possible. This massages your bowels, and helps with gas.2. Eat at the same times every day3. Find out if you are intollerant to any foods, milk, gluten, protiens (like meat and eggs)4. Pepperment tea and pepperment capsules help me when I am having a bad time5. In New Zealand a lot of people drink Aloe Vera Juice. You can buy it at the Supermarket and Health Shops. This didnt work for me, but it has helped many other.6. Stop eating after tea. Give your bowels a break from food until breakfast. Everytime you chew they start moving, so they need a break from you eating7. Try a fiber drink. One without sugar in it works best for me.8. Have your main meal in the middle of the day while you are awake and active. Your body can digest it better then.9. Get in to a routine as best you can. Sleep/ eat at the same time. This makes it easier for you to predict what your bowels are going to do because they have rhythms too.10. If you have a really bad day, get a good video out or book, sit back and relax. Crying is good too







11. I work part-time. Would this be a good option for you?12. Keep a diary of what happens to you. You can take this to doctors, dont let them brush you off as someone with a mental problem. You are perfectly normal, just desparate for relief.13. And you can talk to me if you like. I'm happy to be a virtual shoulder to cry on







Jo


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2001)

all those talket to me . thanks , really thanks ....my hand was pointing down when i came and i think i have turned it the other way , upwards , this is because i now perfectly know , i am not alone with this situation , i have cried enough , and now i think it is time to progress , thanks again , i will take care about all the advices


----------

